# Adopted-- Senior Male in Baltimore, Ohio



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi everyone! I was just looking on Craigslist (bad, bad, bad, I know) to see what locals have put on there in terms of Goldens the past few days.

This poor old guy was listed Monday. I called the number listed, but nobody answered and there is no answering machine. His sweet face just breaks my heart. If anyone is interested and can get something worked out with the owner, I'm sure we can set up a transport to wherever. 

Here's the ad:

http://columbus.craigslist.org/pet/1448787996.html

He is 9 to 10 yrs of age is about 150 to 200 lbs due to a thyroid problem and was on prednisone. Is now off it. I just don't have the time for him he needs to go to a good family is great with my kids my 19 month old sits on him alot and he dosn't care..no rehoming fee..740-400-4052 



Location: Baltimore, Oh


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

How precious! Hope someone can help this "little" guy. That is humongous!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Blair, could you send the poster contact info for the local rescues? In addition to trying to find someone to take him, that might help the owner. It's so sad.


----------



## mellogal (Oct 27, 2008)

Well I called and spoke with the lady and she still has him. He is a very large boy that has a thyroid issue. He is great with Children and small dogs as the current owner has a dog that is about 15 pounds. They got him from a family that was going to take him to the pound

Any one have any ideas on how to get him down to Alabama? I would love to help him out. I let her know that I am located in Alabama and I was going to try and work out a way to get him down her towards me. If anyone has any ideas I would love to hear them


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

We could set up a GRF transport! Post the route and what you need, how far will she drive, how far will you drive? It IS doable!!!


----------



## mellogal (Oct 27, 2008)

I can drive to North Alabama like Huntsville. She said she could not drive to far from Baltimore but it would depend on where we needed her to go. She is right outside of columbus.

I have never had to set up a transport so any help would be appreciated.

We need to get him from Baltimore Ohio to Huntsville Alabama.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Ask if Blaire can drive any distance! 

Post a new thread with that sad face, and call the lady and tell her you are taking him so she doesn't give him away or take him to the pound once we have invested all this time making a transport.

I have gotten dogs from Florida to Nova Scotia and from Florida to California on this board with these great folks!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am mapping that out and figuring out who lives in the route


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I made a thread


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't forget to check out paid transporters.


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

Is there anyone near Baltimore that may be able to foster for a few days until transport can be finalized?I have paid for this dogs vetting and am working on a transport to Colorado,he just needs to be out of where he is now.any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna2*

Luna2

Got your email.

Can you please explain in more detail.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mellogal*

Mellogal

I did Mapquest from Columbus, OH to Huntsville, AL and here is what it looks like-it's an 8 hr. trip.

It would probably take at least a week to fill the transport. You would have to have someone foster him or board him until he went on transport.

Luna2
Sorry I don't understand your post or email. You live in Colorado?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

There were comments on the Alabama transport page that "other" arangements had been made for this guy. I am assuming Luna2 is the other arrangements.

I don't live near Baltimore, but would pay one night's board somewhere if needed. I'm sorry, but due to really excessive vet bills of my own in the last week one night is all I can comfortably afford.

I hope this old guy gets somewhere and gets taken care of.......


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Luna2

What is the status on this sweetie?

Can anyone near Baltimore, OH, help foster this dog-Luna2 has transport worked out for him at end of week. Please private msg. him.

Please let him know.


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

I just spoke with the transport,and he can pick him up on thursday or friday.It was originally monday,but due to his size,he would prefer to pick him up on his way back to Colorado.I would love to find someone to foster him until then,if at all possible,and perhaps meet the transport.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna2*

Luna2

Please put exactly what you need here and way to reach you-email, phone numbers. What type of transport is picking him up and where?


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

My email is [email protected] and my contact number is 970-879-2510.the transport is Tom Beard, the trucker,and he will be picking him up next week off I-70,just east of Columbus,exit 122., by Kirkersville,at the truckstop.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Could you maybe put a thread into the main discussion board? I believe a lot more members will see this request then and I hope someone can help.
Luna2 - you are wonderful


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you Coppers Mom.I just got an email and a call from a lady that offered to foster,for as long as we need.The lady that has the dog also called and said she would be happy to keep him until next week.,and meet the transport.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Happy dance!!!!!
I know Bucky will have a great home where he will get the care and love he so richly deserves.
I hope he brings much love and joy to your life. With that face it is pretty much a guarantee.:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulations!!*

Congratulations to the Rice's!!

Talk about going to any length. can't believe you arranged everything from CO and have someone picking him up in OH and bringing him to CO.
You thought of everything!!


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you so much,Im very excited.My hats off to the people that coordinate transports week after week.Im exhausted after one!


----------



## Ashaloo (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm so happy for this guy!!! Kudos for stepping up to the plate, Luna!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Happy bucky update!*

PLEASE see Update from Bucky's mom in Colorado!!!


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=68001


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here's bucky*

HERE'S BUCKY!!

Luna just sent this picture of Bucky now in Coloradlo!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update on Bucky-to Coppers Mom and all from Luna2*

Update on Bucky to Coppers Mom and all from Luna2

Hi Karen,I think I must have really screwed up on the GR forum.I cannot post.I tried to switch my email,and now nothing matches and I cannot get on.

*Coppers mom has followed Buckys story,as well as you,and asked for an update.Bucky has lost 15 pounds,got his skin tag removed,and had to get a hematoma lanced in his ear.he is looking and feeling so much better!.his walks are getting longer[whenever its not freezing]and its really helping with his weight loss.I will try to send some photos...

.also,there is a senior at the *marion county animal control ,in Ocala florida.her id is mcac174513a.I will try to email some florida rescues.we just pulled 4 dogs and 4 pups from that awful shelter in Idaho Falls, where Willie came from,so I have been insanely busy.Thanks Karen. you all have a wonderful holiday season! Hillary


----------

